# Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Januar 2010)

*Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]


----------



## _Snaker_ (29. Januar 2010)

*Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Die Kabel hätten aber etwas schöner gesleeved werden können 
Das wär aber bestimmt zu teuer gewesen..

Ansonsten schaut es sehr knorke aus und die Leistung überzeugt


----------



## silent_freak (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Also die Kabel...die gehn ja mal gar nicht 
also hab ja schon viel an netzteil-sleeving gesehen.....lol....aber sowas 
also wenn ich mir das nt kaufen würde würde direkt erst mal ne zweite bestellung an mdpc-x weggehen 
aber ansonsten...weiß is mal was anderes, warum nicht?
aber würde in mein case optisch einfach nicht passen.


----------



## Foetus (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

sieht ja richtig gut aus. dazu vielleicht noch ein weißes CM690 II in der PCGH-Edition (is sowas schon in planung?)

bei den kabeln kann ich mich nur meinen vorrednern anschließen. das hätten die schon etwas besser machen können. ansonsten


----------



## Tremendous (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Die Sleeves sind ein Verbrechen an meinem Augenlicht!


----------



## gustavj (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

*meinen Vorrednern zustimm*

Die "Sleeves" gehen ja mal gar nicht!!! Das heißt aber nicht, dass ichs mir nicht kaufen würde, man müsste halt nur bei mdpc-x auch noch ne Bestellung aufgeben!

Gruß, gustavj


----------



## SaxonyHK (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Die Sleeves tun aber mal richtig weh, das geht ja wohl gar nicht. Ansonsten ganz hübsch aber nichts für mich, ist mir zu hell.


----------



## silent_freak (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*



gustavj schrieb:


> man müsste halt nur bei mdpc-x auch noch ne Bestellung aufgeben!



genau meine rede


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Genau das habe ich auch gleich gedacht - und dann noch das schwarz gesleevte 24Pin ATX-Kabel...!  Das Netzteil an sich ist sehr schön!
Wäre es perfekt, hätte man aber kein Spaß mehr beim Sleeven! Würde ich gerne mal komplett mit weißem mdpc-x Sleeve sehen!


----------



## Rievers (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Von den Leistungsdaten her ist es nicht schlecht. 

Von optischen her finde ich es aber nicht so besonders. Das Sleeving hätte man um einiges besser machen können. So wie es auf den Bildern den anschein macht sind sie nicht ganz blickdicht.
Und den Schrumpfschlauch hätte man auch bis zum Stecker machen sollen, das man die 2cm vorm Stecker noch die einzelnen Adern sieht finde ich jetzt nicht so sonderlich toll.


----------



## h_tobi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Habe das 580 CM in schwarz und bin bis auf die doofen Gitterstäbe vollauf zufrieden.
Die sind so dicht am Lüfter, das es bei der geringsten Belastung zu herrlichen Kratzgeräuschen beim
Einschalten kommt. Dann hat das NT statt 0,7 Sone nämlich 4,7 Sone. 

Die Flachen Kabel finde ich auch eine gute Idee, über den Sleeve wurde schon genug gesagt.
Schade, das bei meinem der 8pol. Mainboardanschluß nicht modular ist.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

naja mir gefallen die kabel nicht, würde persönlich gewöhnliches sleeve in weiß bevorzugen und vor allem die ATX kabel auch in weiß!!!


----------



## mayo (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Sehr schönes Netzteil! Die Farbe harmoniert super mit dem Gitter und dem Weisen SilentWings!
Die Kabelummantelung ist aber wirklich schlecht. Da hätte man sich etwas anderes überlegen sollen.


----------



## userNr.8 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Wieso gibt es die be quiet Dark Power P7 Serie eigentlich nicht mehr ? 
War diese nicht eigentlich Leistungsstärker als die Straight Power Serie ?


----------



## skdiggy (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

sieht geil aus ,aber die kabelummantelungen sehen aus wie shrinks.


----------



## DOcean (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Das ATX Kabel geht ja mal gar nicht...genausowenig wie die "normalen" Kabel...

Was sind da eigentlich noch für Kabel in dem ATC Knäuel drin? Die ohne Sleeve?

Würde bei dem auch kmpl. den Sleeve wieder runterrupfen und neu machen... immerhin ist das Gehäuse weiss, gibts glaube ich sonst nocht nicht...


----------



## dbpaule (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Ist irgendwie nicht stimmig finde ich. Die Kabel sind nicht einfarbig gesleevt und in weiß macht das NT nicht so viel her finde ich. Zumindest die Technik ist unverändert... Macht ihr jetzt so eine Art Item-Collection, wie es bei Diablo II zB Set-Items gab. Wenn ich alle hab, bekomme ich dann nen Bonus? 

Das CM690 und der RAM haben mir besser gefallen muss ich sagen.

LG, Paule


----------



## MaZe (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Da kommt wohl bald ein Komplett-Pc als Monochrom-PCGH-Edition..

Genug schwarz/weiße Teile gibts doch inzwischen, oder?


----------



## XXTREME (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Schönes Netzteil, mit den Sleeves habt ihr aber Recht, warum ist das ATX Kabel nicht weiss gesleved?? Naja egal, ich habe ein rotes BeQuiet, gefällt mir besser


----------



## FortunaGamer (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

In weiß sieht das um einiges besser aus als in schwarz.  Die Kabel gefallen mir auch sehr gut Kaufen würde ich das aber denn noch nicht. Holle mir lieber das Seasonic X-650 für etwa 20€ mehr und ich habe ein fast lautloses Netzteil.


----------



## TAZ (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Das mit den flachen Kabeln is Murks, ich hab mal ein Levicom Netzteil mit solchen Kabeln in einem PC verbaut....das war ein Krampf die ordentlich zu verlegen.


----------



## Xylezz (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Mhm ich hoffe ja auf ein CM 690 II in Weiß(aber auch innen!!!!!!) da dann mein Cougar rein und mein Lanparty Board 

Aber so ein weißes Netzteil ist schon fein, und das direkt ein Silentwings Lüfter drinne ist auch töfte!

Aber das Sleeve...Oh Gott :X


----------



## Mr__47 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> In weiß sieht das um einiges besser aus als in schwarz.  Die Kabel gefallen mir auch sehr gut Kaufen würde ich das aber denn noch nicht. Holle mir lieber das Seasonic X-650 für etwa 20€ mehr und ich habe ein fast lautloses Netzteil.



Bei mir hört man das Netzteil auch nicht  Aber auch nur weil der Boxed ordentlich krach macht.... und wenn der nicht hörbar ist, dann lärmt die Graka. Der Lagerschaden meines alten Netzteils war seehr viel schlimmer


----------



## Hound2711 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

die lüfter und das netzteil kommen kommen leider 2 monate zu spät 
hab die in schwarz und in weiß würden die besser passen.

sind aber super


----------



## VVeisserRabe (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

ich find die kabel klasse, endlich mal nicht son scheiß sleeve das die dinger nur sperrig macht


----------



## Error1942 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Wann wird das denn zu kaufen sein ? Und wo...

überseh ich nen link o0 ... brauch das echt dringen ... ende 02.2010 war ja angegeben ... nur wann genau... 


gruß joseph


----------



## gustavj (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

*Error1942zustimm* Es ist Ende Februar! Wann gibts denn das gute Stück nu zu kaufen?

Gruß, gustavj


----------



## herethic (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Das Teil sieht in einem Schwarzen Gehäuse bestimmt geil aus!

Auch wenn ich persöhnliche das schwarze Be Quiet! stylischer finde als das weiße.


----------



## XE85 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

also das weiße Gehäuse mit dem weißen Lüfter sieht super aus .. aber die Kabelummantelung ist furchtbar

mfg


----------



## freak094 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

schaut schick aus aber in schwarz schauts auch top aus


----------



## Natikill (9. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Nach den ganzen positiven Kommentaren muss ich leider einmal Kritik äußern.



> *Die Vorteile der PCGH-Edition im Überblick:*
> - Weiße  Lackierung
> - Silent Wings USC PCGH-Edition als Lüfter
> - 20 Watt  mehr Leistung als beim BQT E7-CM-580W
> ...


*Die Nachteile der PCGH-Edition im Überblick:* 
- die 20 Watt mehr Leistung sind nahezu unerheblich, die Schienenleistung steht eher im Vordergrund ->welche die selbe ist!
- bei solch einem Aufpreis hätte ein ordentliches Sleeven, denke ich, drin sein können
- ein PCIe Stromadapter kostet im Netz ca.5€ und ist für die meisten sowieso eher unnötig, da die Wenigsten 2 Grafikkarten betreiben
- laut verschiedener Internetquellen ist der Standard Lüfter des E7-CM 580W schon relativ leise
- das E7-CM 580W kostet nur 85€
- für 110€ bekommt man schon das E7-CM 680W

Bis auf die weiße Lackierung, welche bei einigen Fans oder Moddern von hoher Bedeutung sein könnte, halte ich diese PCGH Edition für relativ unnötig.

Gruß Nati

PS: Nicht persönlich nehmen ist einfach meine Meinung


----------



## alphasoldier2k9 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

...also mein netzteil steckt im gehäuse unter dem schreibtisch. dort kanns von mir aus auch rosa sein.

also sieht bis auf die kabel gut aus, aber für alle nicht modder wohl vollkommen schnuppe.


----------



## Jarafi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Weiß hat wikrlich was, mal sehen vielleicht leg ich mir ja mal so eins zu


----------



## Steff456 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*



Natikill schrieb:


> *Die Nachteile der PCGH-Edition im Überblick:*
> - die 20 Watt mehr Leistung sind nahezu unerheblich, die Schienenleistung steht eher im Vordergrund ->welche die selbe ist!
> - bei solch einem Aufpreis hätte ein ordentliches Sleeven, denke ich, drin sein können
> - ein PCIe Stromadapter kostet im Netz ca.5€ und ist für die meisten sowieso eher unnötig, da die Wenigsten 2 Grafikkarten betreiben
> ...



Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber das PCGH Netzteil kostet nur 109€, also ist es Preis/Leistungs Technisch schon ok^^


----------



## XXTREME (9. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*



_Snaker_ schrieb:


> Die Kabel hätten aber etwas schöner gesleeved werden können
> Das wär aber bestimmt zu teuer gewesen..
> 
> Ansonsten schaut es sehr knorke aus und die Leistung überzeugt


 

....zu teuer gewesen.... , also bei einem Preis von "übertriebenen" 130€ für ein 600 Watt Netzteil erwarte ich zumindest Top Qualität, auch und eben die Sleeves betreffend. das hier ist ein klarer "FAIL" .


----------



## Steff456 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*



XXTREME schrieb:


> ....zu teuer gewesen.... , also bei einem Preis von "übertriebenen" 130€ für ein 600 Watt Netzteil erwarte ich zumindest Top Qualität, auch und eben die Sleeves betreffend. das hier ist ein klarer "FAIL" .



Wie gesagt.. effektiv kostet das NT nur 109€


----------



## violinista7000 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*



XXTREME schrieb:


> ....zu teuer gewesen.... , also bei einem Preis von "übertriebenen" 130€ für ein 600 Watt Netzteil erwarte ich zumindest Top Qualität, auch und eben die Sleeves betreffend. das hier ist ein klarer "FAIL" .



Signed!


----------



## Error1942 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Also ich kann eure geschmäcker nicht nachvollziehen, ich finde die sleeves einfach nur geil und werde mir anfang nächsten monats direckt eins kaufen für einen neunen Black VS White HTPC Mod (: 

Außerdem find ich den Preis folge dessen das die Sleeves mein geschmack treffen voll gerechtfertigt.

gruß


----------



## Natikill (10. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*



Steff456 schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber das PCGH Netzteil kostet nur 109€, also ist es Preis/Leistungs Technisch schon ok^^



Ich will ja nichts sagen aber....(siehe unten)



> *Die Nachteile der PCGH-Edition im Überblick:*
> - die 20 Watt mehr Leistung sind nahezu unerheblich, die  Schienenleistung steht eher im Vordergrund ->welche die selbe ist!
> - bei solch einem Aufpreis hätte ein ordentliches Sleeven, denke ich,  drin sein können
> - ein PCIe Stromadapter kostet im Netz ca.5€ und ist für die meisten  sowieso eher unnötig, da die Wenigsten 2 Grafikkarten betreiben
> ...



Gruß Nati


----------



## Sularko (10. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Das sieht super aus.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (10. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Ein aktuelles E5 mit ca. 500W zu einem vertretbaren Preis indem selben Design würde mir imo eher zusagen, da es sich hier ja schon mal um den "richtigen" Hersteller handelt und mein älteres E5 heut morgen nen abgang gemacht hat.

Aber nein, es wird ein masslos überteuertes E7...


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Sorry, aber für mich schauts wie angefangen und nicht zuende gebracht aus.

Eine 'Whiteedition' ist ja OK, ansich nicht schlecht, nur dann bitte konsequent durchziehen und nicht mitten drinnen aufhören.


die schwarzen Adern hätten weiß sein müssen
statt roter Ader eine weiße mit rotem Streifen
same with yellow
die Stecker hätten weiß sein müssen, ALLE (alternativ mit 'Streifen')
Sleeve hätte weiß sein müssen

Bin ja ein Fan von weiß (Weißwandreifen gibts leider nur gegen derben Aufpreis ), aber SO schauts einfach nur doof aus.


----------



## Fabo (16. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Oah sieht natürlich schick aus ^^


----------



## Jason22 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Schön wenn mans so sieht, aber das würde sich bestimmt nicht mit meinem dunklen Case vertragen


----------



## headcracker (1. April 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Also ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr gegen das NT habt?

Ich habs mir am Dienstag abend bei Alternate bestellt, am Donnerstag (also heute) wars da. Es sieht wirklich gut aus und hat eine sehr gute Qualität und Verarbeitung.
Es läuft auch im 3D-Betrieb leise und hat eine super Ausstattung.

Das einzige was ich nicht so sehr gelungen finde, ist halt die nicht ganz konsequente Umsetzung des weißen Designs, sprich man hätte entsprechend den Mainboard-Kabelstrang weiß sleeven können und das Stromkabel für die Steckdose wär in weiß auch passender gewesen.

Die weiße Ummantelung der Kabelstränge macht diese natürlich etwas steif, was sich beim Verlegen der Kabel negativ bemerkbar macht. Aber man gewinnt dadurch ganz klar an Übersicht im Gehäuse. Und optisch sieht die weiße Ummantelung sowieso toll aus.

Ich bin bisher rundum zufrieden mit dem NT.
Mal sehen was der Langzeitbetrieb bringt.


----------



## Wadde (4. April 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Also dieses Netzteil + PCGH CM690 Gehäuse+PCGH Silent Wings+Weißem CPU Lüfter+Weißem Mainboard+ weißer Grafikkarte ( zur not einfach Kühllösung ab und weiß sprayen)= Ein weißer PC.Für alle die ein bisschen Winter in ihrem Zimmer haben wollen.


----------



## skdiggy (5. April 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

die kabelummantelungen sehen aus wie aus einem stück schrumpfschlauch.


----------



## MaJu1337 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

DAS NT und das CoolermasterCM 690 II würde so geil aussehen !


----------



## dirkrs (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Hi,

ist ein weißes Gehäuse in Planung da ich aktuell gerne auf einw eißes gehäuse umsteigen möchte und ansonsten nur das Xigmatek White Knight in Frage kommt!

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*



m4ju schrieb:


> DAS NT und das CoolermasterCM 690 II würde so geil aussehen !



Das Cooler Master CM 690 II wird es bald in Weiß geben:
Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II - Update: Gehäuse in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [Anzeige] - Cooler Master, Gehäuse, CM 690, pink, PCGH-Edition


----------



## dirkrs (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Wann denn ca. und zu welchem Kurs? Was ist mit einer Window Edition da ja sonst die  anderen weißen PCGH Produkte keinen Sinn machen!?

Als Alternative für alle denen das Coolermaster nicht zusagt : Xigmatek White Knight!


----------



## Rollora (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das Cooler Master CM 690 II wird es bald in Weiß geben:
> Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II - Update: Gehäuse in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [Anzeige] - Cooler Master, Gehäuse, CM 690, pink, PCGH-Edition


sieht mir schwer danach aus, als wäre es bald in einer eurer Bildergalerien Marke "Hässlichsten Desktop-Tower der Welt" drin. Sorry, aber wo gerade auf der PCGH Site sehr gerne solche Galerien zu finden sind, solltet ihr das dann wirklich dazu nehmen... das Pinke ist nichtmal für Frauen schön...


----------



## Natikill (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

So liebe PCGH jetzt ist das ein fairer Preis,
Ihr hättet auch 90€ dafür nehmen können, da wäre es auch noch ein fairer Preis gewesen. Nun frage ich mich aber warum der extreme Preissturz?
Wollt ihr die Dinger jetzt loswerden, weil der erhoffte Profit nicht herraussprang? Denn ich glaube nicht, dass es in Zukunft noch viele neue PCGH Editionen von irgendwelcher Hardware geben wird.
Wenn ihr mit dem Ansatz, dass ihr für die Comunity ein verbessertes Hardwareteil zum nahezu selben preis anbieten wollt, würdet ihr voll ins Schwarze treffen, aber mit den zuvor unverhältnismäßigen 110€ war das ein klarer Reinfall.
Ich werde mir auch dieses Netzteil kaufen weil es genauso viel kostet wie die normale Version, hingegen aber einige Vorteile bietet.

Gruß Nati

PS: Ich bin für solche E-Commerce Produkte von euch aber bitte zu einem angemessenem Preis (bei diesem Netzteil z.B. wäre ein Startpreis von 89€ - 95€ super gewesen)


----------



## linus73 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Ich hab's mir jetzt bei K&M für 82,99€ bestellt. Nach Abzug eines Gutscheins kostet es mich noch 77,99€ ! Das ist doch wohl mehr als günstig wenn man bedenkt dass das CM480 etwa dasselbe kostet.


----------



## McZonk (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*



Rollora schrieb:


> sieht mir schwer danach aus, als wäre es bald in einer eurer Bildergalerien Marke "Hässlichsten Desktop-Tower der Welt" drin. Sorry, aber wo gerade auf der PCGH Site sehr gerne solche Galerien zu finden sind, solltet ihr das dann wirklich dazu nehmen... das Pinke ist nichtmal für Frauen schön...


Du hast aber schon gesehen, dass die Meldung zum pinken Tower am 1. April online gestellt wurde und im Text auch ganz klar von einem Aprilscherz die Rede ist?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*



Natikill schrieb:


> So liebe PCGH jetzt ist das ein fairer Preis,
> Ihr hättet auch 90€ dafür nehmen können, da wäre es auch noch ein fairer Preis gewesen. Nun frage ich mich aber warum der extreme Preissturz?
> Wollt ihr die Dinger jetzt loswerden, weil der erhoffte Profit nicht herraussprang? Denn ich glaube nicht, dass es in Zukunft noch viele neue PCGH Editionen von irgendwelcher Hardware geben wird.
> Wenn ihr mit dem Ansatz, dass ihr für die Comunity ein verbessertes Hardwareteil zum nahezu selben preis anbieten wollt, würdet ihr voll ins Schwarze treffen, aber mit den zuvor unverhältnismäßigen 110€ war das ein klarer Reinfall.
> ...



Mit dem Preis haben wir nichts zutun, das sind die Händler die nun eine Preisschlacht anfangen. Selbst be quiet versteht nicht, warum der Preis nun so niedrig ist, da die Händler zu dem Preis eigentlich nichts mehr daran verdienen. Man muss also Geizhals nicht unbedingt verstehen... wer zuschlägt, macht auf jeden Fall ein Schnäppchen...


----------



## Duebelmaster (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Wird definitiv meine nächste Hardwareanschaffung (in 1-2 Monaten) und löst damit mein Sharkoon-Billig-Netzteil ab. Damit mach ich dann meinem Q6600 Beine und lege den Grundstock für eine neue Grafikkarte. Hoffe mal, es gibt demnächst mal wieder eine vernünftige Karte im 180-200€ Preissegment, deren Leistung meine betagte 8800 GTS 512 anständig übertrifft. Die aktuellen Modelle von AMD und NVidia mögen mir nicht so recht gefallen.

Designtechnisch finde ich das Netzteil wirklich hübsch und wird sich auch in (m)einen schwarzen Tower wunderbar integrieren lassen. Kabelmanagement wollt ich zudem schon immer mal haben. Dazu noch eure Kompetenz, die mich seit Erscheinen der PCGH noch nie enttäuscht hat.
Perfekt!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Netzteil kommt am Montag an  Bin sehr gespannt hab sehr hohe Erwartungen. Es wird dann auch ein Thread geben mit meinen Erfahrungen zum PCGH-NT. Themen werden sein: Einbau in den PC, Vergleich der Leistungsaufnahme mit meinem alten Enermax NT, Lautstärke, auftretende Probleme (wenn es welche gibt) und natürlich ein abschließendes Fazit. Ich freu mich


----------



## Master_of_Desaster (1. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Ist eigentlich an dem Sleeving vom Netzteil bisher etwas verändert worden oder sind da immernoch solche Plastikdinger drumherum? Falls ja, wäre das ein Kaufgrund für mich gewesen


----------



## P@tC@sh (1. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Gut,dass es 4 PCI-E Anschlüsse hat,teilweise gibt es Netzteile in der 650-750 Watt Region die nur mit 2 oder 3 PCI-E Anschlüssen ausgestattet sind.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (2. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*



Master_of_Desaster schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich an dem Sleeving vom Netzteil bisher etwas verändert worden oder sind da immernoch solche Plastikdinger drumherum? Falls ja, wäre das ein Kaufgrund für mich gewesen



Die Kabel sind in einem relativ flachen, gummiartigem, weißem Schlauch untergebracht. Der Schrumpfschlauch ist sehr schön angebracht, denn er endet erst kurz vor dem Steckern.

PS: bin gerade mit dem Einbau fertig geworden  Die Kabel lassen sich wunderbar verlegen, da man sie quasi stapeln kann (Bilder folgen).


----------



## Lankor (3. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

finde das netzteil auch total schick 
da ich meinen gesammtes pc inventar am aufrüsten bin 
und mir schon das Cooler Master CM 690 II PCGH-Edition neulich geholt habe hatte ich passend dazu auch das netzteil im auge 
doch leider ist es lediglich 80 PLUS Bronze zertifiziert so habe ich dann doch lieber zu einem anderen mit 80 PLUS Gold gegriffen welches in schwarz einen schönen kontrast in meinem pc darstellt 
ansonsten bietet pcgh optisch sehr schicke material an 

lg

Lankor


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (8. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*



Lankor schrieb:


> doch leider ist es lediglich 80 PLUS Bronze zertifiziert so habe ich dann doch lieber zu einem anderen mit 80 PLUS Gold gegriffen



Der Meinung war ich am Anfang auch - "nur" 80plus Bronze -.- Ein Blick auf 80plus.org hat aber ergeben, dass das NT ~86% mittlere Effizienz (bei 115 V AC) hat (E7-600 / E7-CM-580). Im Normalfall ist die Effizienz bei 230 V AC 2-3% höher. Das deckt sich auch mit den Messungen von PCGH - rund 88% werden erreicht. Ein gutes 80plus Gold NT erreicht 92-93%. Ich habe deshalb mal selber durchgerechnet, ab wann sich der Kauf eines 80plus Gold NT lohnen würde.

Berechnungsgrundlage: meine PC-Komponenten benötigen im vollen Spielbetrieb rund 250 W, dann ergibt sich aufgrund des Wirkungsgrades folgendes Bild für das *

Bronze-NT*: *250 W / 0.88 = 284 W* (was aus der Steckdose gezogen wird) 

*Gold-NT**: 250 W / 0.93 = 269 W*

*Differenz: unglaubliche 15 Watt!* 

Jetzt ergibt sich folgende Frage: wie lange muss das Gold-NT in Betrieb sein, damit sich der Aufpreis relativiert (durch die eingesparten Stromkosten). Dazu nehme ich einen kWh-Preis von 0.25 € an. Das günstigste Gold-NT in der Leistungsklasse des PCGH-NT ist das SuperFlower GoldenGreen für etwa 20 € mehr. Also muss berechnet werden, wielange es dauert, bis sich die 20 € amontisiert haben.

15 W / 1000 Wh = 0,015 kWh

1 kWh = 0,25 €

20 € = 80 kWh

80 kWh / 0,015 kWh = 5333,333 h

5333,333 h / 24 h = *222,222 t*

Fazit: Das Gold-NT rechnet sich erst nach knapp sieben einhalb Monaten im Dauereinsatz! Das würde sich also vielleicht für Server-NT lohnen. Aber für einen Spiele-PC niemals. Denn die meiste Zeit arbeitet mein PC im Ilde und da bräuchste das Gold-NT mehrere Jahre um sich zu rentieren. Es müssen aber auch die anderen positiven Effekten der Gold-NT (weniger Wärmeentwicklung, geringere LAutstärke) abgewogen werden. Optimal finde ich die Gold-NT-Serie von Seasonic, die voll-passiv oder semipassiv zu Werke geht - leider sind sie unverhältnismäßig teuer...

PS: Das Zertifikat alleine sagt noch nichts über die tatsächliche Effizienz der NT aus. Sie dient nur als Mindestmaß! Zum Beispiel erreichen einige NT der HX-Serie von Corsair über 90% Effizienz und sind somit Gold-zertifiziert, werden aber nur mit Silver-Status verkauft... 

80 Plus PSU - Details

http://www.80plus.org/manu/psu/psu_reports/CORSAIR_CMPSU-750HX_ECOS 1463_750W_Report.pdf

Corsair HX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750HX) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Ein Blick in die Listen von 80plus.org ist hier immer angebracht (man bedenke aber, dass 80plus.org im Normalfall mit 115 V AC misst und die NT bei uns durch 230 V AC etwa 2-3% höhere Effizienzen erreichen). Selber rechnen ist natürlich noch besser!


----------



## Master_of_Desaster (14. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Hab das Netzteil nun auch und bin sowohl vom Preis als auch vom Netzteil selbst begeistert. Saubere Arbeit!  

Das einzige Manko sind die teils wuchtigen Kabel (z.B PCIe Stromkabel) 

MfG


----------



## poiu (14. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Endlich ist es Preislich da angelangt wo es hingehört


----------



## Annabell (22. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Also ein weißes Netzteil finde ich gut. Dann kann man sich einen PC in schwarz-weiß zusammenstellen ohne das das schwarz zu stark dominiert... stelle ich mir richtig schick vor.


----------



## winpoet88 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Be Quiet macht sehr gute Netzteile.! Aber wieso in lezter Zeit alles weiss sein muss ?? Naja,...ist ja Geschmackssache die Farbe..!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Yutshi (1. September 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Eine sehr schöne Sache. Ein weisses Netzteil mit weiss ummantelten Kabeln. Weisse Stecker... naja, leider nicht überall. Aber warum zum Geier dann auch noch beschriftete weisse Mantel? Nicht umsonst kaufen sich viele Leute Mantel und Sleeves bei MDPC. Schöne Schläuche, keine dämliche Beschriftung.
Man siehe das Corsair HX520 - schöne, jedoch nicht ummantelte, Kabel. Zugleich schwarze Anschlüsse. 
Vielleicht würde das bei zukünftigen Produkten berücksichtigt?!?


----------



## sh0k (17. September 2010)

*AW: Be quiet BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Habe das Netzteil auch in meinem TJ07 verbaut ( Gehäuse wurde weiss und schwarz matt pulverbeschichtet  ) Es ist sehr leise und bietet genug Leistung ! Ich Frage mich nur ob es für den SLI Modus ausreicht. Die Kabel wurden alle komplett neu gesleevt ( MDPC mach ts möglich ) in weiss und marineblau


----------

